# Hey Big Jim, Happy Birthday!!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Jimbo,

It is my pleasure to wish you a very happy and healthy birthday.

Long live STYX


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahhh Jim, Jim, Jim. Happy Birthday! In honor I paid a visit to the Styxworld web site. Have you seen Tommy Shaw lately? He is regressing all the way back to Gen. Custer days. 
But enough about Tommy and his hair! I hope you have a very happy birthday and many more...any fancy schmancy plans for the Birthday weekend?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy Birthday James


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Jim, keep singing "Too Much Time On My Hands", and you'll never get old.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Feliz Cumpleanos old friend.
Jeff


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thank you! A good birthday it was. Following the events of the past few weeks, I really needed to have a good day or two. I went up to Philadelphia with some friends and bought everything in site at the Italian Market. Then spent Saturday cooking those items for a group of 20... what a blast! "The Beast of Times," if you will


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Really, I meant to say happy birthday as well. Lotsa birthdays!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, I'm sorry I missed the day but you know my wishes are just as warm. Best wishes for a year of joy and fulfillment!

Warm regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Dern brown outs!!!
Happy Birthday Jim!
Glad you had a good couple of days!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Jim,

Happy birthday man (sorry this is late).


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...nothing wrong with late birthday wishes... it just stretches out the festivities! Thanks!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Jim!


Hope it was a great one.


----------

